# NYU researchers create 'invisible flash;' takes photos without glare



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 20, 2009)

OK, now this is _really_ cool.

NYU researchers create 'invisible flash;' takes photos without glare | The Toybox | ZDNet.com









> Two New York University researchers have created a camera that takes photos with an “invisible flash” of infrared and ultraviolet light to a smarter way to take photos in the dark.
> 
> NYU professor Rob Fergus and doctoral student Dilip Krishnan created the camera in an attempt to do away with blinding regular flashes and the “red eye” effect that usually accompanies them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scott1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Perhaps this new technology will also remove the ear ring.


----------



## Berean (Jul 20, 2009)

Scott1 said:


> Perhaps this new technology will also remove the ear ring.



And other piercings. And maybe tattoos could be an option button.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 20, 2009)

I have four holes for earrings. Two in each ear. It wouldn't remove mine. I am sure of it. 

Pretty cool technology. I still notice that the light shows up in the eyes though. If it is infrared and ultraviolet light wouldn't the flash in the eyes go away.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 20, 2009)

Actually catchlights in the eyes is a good thing with photography.


----------

